# Остеохондроз на фоне протрузии дисков



## Admin (28 Апр 2007)

*Вопрос от  Ggelena*

Моему сыну 21 год. Рост 180, вес 66. Лет 5-6 назад заметила, что у него одна нога в икре тоньше другой. Особого значения этому не придала. Он  ни на что не жаловался. Травм не было. Занимался спортом как любитель: борьбой, баскетболом . Недавно заметила, что он прихрамывает и немного странно при ходьбе ставит левую ногу. Оказывается он  левой ногой не может ходить на пятке и на внешней стороне ступни,  даже не может поставить ступню на внешнюю сторону . Левая нога тоньше правой в икре и в бедре. Но не так сильно видно как в области икры. 

С младшего школьного возраста он в сидячем положении с вытянутыми ногами при наклоне вперед с вытянутыми руками, чтобы достать пальцы ног не мог выпрямить левую ногу , она у него при этом упражнении рефлекторно сгибалась в колене. При рождении наблюдались 3 месяца в травматологии по поводу дисплазии, но потом сняли с учета. Есть плоскостопие. Все время  пользуется супинаторами. 
Сейчас ни на что не жалуется. Вынослив. 

Обратились к невропатологу.
Прошли исследования на биомеханику . Ответ: При раздражении левого м/берцового нерва реакция не типична. возб. б/бедровых нервов Д=S .

Спиральная компьютерная томография 124к : Заключение:остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника с протрузией дисков Z3-Z4,Z4-Z5,Z5-S1 

В результате невропатологом поставлен диагноз: остеохондроз на фоне протрузии дисков Z3-Z4,Z4-Z5,Z5-S1 спинальной миелопатией с умеренн дистрофией, порезом левой ноги.
Назначено лечение:1) актовегин 2,0 в/м №20, 
2) ас.wicolinici 1,0 в/м №10, 
3)нейромидин 1,0 в/м №10,
4)нейровитан 1т. днем 1 мес.
5)массаж левой ноги
6)Д Арсенваль левой ноги, магний на поясн.
 (Я  не медик. Диагноз и назначения переписала как поняла,)

Я не ставлю под сомнение диагноз и назначения. Но хотелось бы знать Ваше мнение, если это возможно. Может нужно еще какие-то обследования пройти. И каков пргноз при таком диагнозе. Ведь существует и вторая половина жизни, когда все "болячки" проявляются. А я так виновата перед сыном, что вовремя не обратила внимание.


----------



## Ell (28 Апр 2007)

Z это L надо полагать?


----------

